

Ask HN: Book trading service - phsr

I have a Kindle, but for programming books, I prefer paper.  The problem with them is that they are usually expensive.  I really want to read SICP, and I know I can read it online, but I would much prefer a paper copy, as its much easier to flip through pages.  This all leads to my question:<p>Is there a site that brokers book swaps?
======
vitovito
There isn't a library in Cambridge which carries SICP?

------
mikecane
I haven't tried this: bookmooch.com

~~~
johnbuckman
It's my site, would be interested in any HN comments.

-john

